# DRAG R



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

the drag r has a new home


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

i love that car :thumbsup: i wanted mine gold


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

so did you buy it then? I still love this car and remember how immense it was when Giles took me out in it


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Come one - get that woman out of the picture!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

she is the new owner


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Swobber said:


> Come one - get that woman out of the picture!


That's just plain racialist!!!

Bob


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> That's just plain racialist!!!
> 
> Bob


Problem is, she's standing in front of the car - spoils the great view of that fantastic car!
-She could just stand next to it :thumbsup:

I envy her!


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

its just a picture of a car and its new owner dudes ¬¬ hahaha


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

hpt_simon said:


> its just a picture of a car and its new owner dudes ¬¬ hahaha


Im very sorry to correct you, but its not just another car.
Its a GTR, and its the Drag-R :bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

hpt_simon said:


> its just a picture of a car and its new owner dudes ¬¬ hahaha


Try telling that to the Suffragette's Simon you bigot!!!!
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

so has this been sold again from when Giles had it,or was this the owner from the start?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Top stuff Mark


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

As i said to tweenie thats the only 33 i would buy!!! i love it!!!
whats it going to be used for?


----------



## 666GTR (Oct 7, 2010)

Couldn't have gone to a better home, gonna miss her but in good hands. Enjoy Sarah x 
Ps don't let mark drive it


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

sarahs gonna drag it in jap drag series and use it for the odd tesco hit lol.she loves it but also respects it.its an animal.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looks nice, Whats its best time and mph so far?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

i think 10.1 @131 from memory on street map so more to come ,we got about another 150whp to go on the race map ,be nice to see some 9,s but sarah just wants to enjoy the car and build up to it.it has over twice the power of her last race car,and she managed a 11.3 with that.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Dont tell me that you bought it for sarah???? Nice one mate!!!!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Its good to see it being used and looked after still. its one of the most famous skylines ever.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

My favourite 33.


----------

